

Countries ranked by ease of doing business - dfranke
http://www.doingbusiness.org/economyrankings

======
trekker7
correlation with GDP per capita, or no?

~~~
maurycy
Don't you see any?

United States, United Kingdom, Canada, Switzerland, Finland and other rich
countries are on the top. Afganistan, Angola and other poor countries are on
the bottom. Looks pretty obvious to me.

Personally I know few people living in Eastern Europe (European Union,
though), who were so tired with problems with taxes, law etc., that decided to
incorporate in the UK remotely.

